

NYC Mayor Bloomberg reportedly threatens to 'fucking destroy' the taxi industry - daegloe
http://theverge.com/2013/5/24/4363522/mayor-bloomberg-threatens-to-fucking-destroy-taxi-industry

======
NatW
Amen. I wish he could do it here in Paris, too.

